# How to blow dry ?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

What is the best method on blow drying for a show coat ? how do you keep hair from knotting up or matting?

thankn advance


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I imagine not using a force dryer, or using it on low from a distance, and brushing with the flow of the air?


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I was told to be sure that the blow dryer is not too close. If the hair starts twisting around you're too close.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, work with the distance. Longer hair needs the drier to be furthur away, or it fold back in on itself (experiment, you can see it happening as you get closer with the drier!)
The only way to get closer to the skin with longer hair is to hold at a very close angle, sorta so it's blowing right along the dog (I mean you might be holding it close to the skin at the shoulders, but it's blowing along the back towards the tail, not straight into the shoulders where it's close!)

Shorter hair can have the dryer held closer to the skin though


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I know in the grooming salon for not getting certain dogs tangled when force drying i use a stand dryer with a heat setting. I keep it far enough away from the skin as not to burn them and just to make the hair form a circle. You will see a circle with all the hair blowing straight and that's what you're wanting.

I like using the stand dryer as well because it gives you two extra hands to comb through while drying if needed.

I don't know if this method would work on a show coat but I imagine so. It works for Shih Tzu's and Maltese in full coat.

Neither one of my poodles have coat long enough to worry about too much so I take the dryer as close as I need.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replays ! I was trying to tell my sister his because she uses the blow dryer way too close and his hair got matted !


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Be careful when getting those matts out, i imagine on a show coat you don't want to break the coat at all!

If it ever gets too bad to get out by combing/brushing I buy a product called cowboy magic at dog shows about once a year (and i try to make it last) i think a small tube of it is about $15 or so but it doesnt take much to get out a tangle!

http://www.cowboymagic.com/products-detangler-shine.html

I've never tried their shampoo/conditioner but I imagine it would work pretty well, i might have to order some one of these days.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Be careful when getting those matts out, i imagine on a show coat you don't want to break the coat at all!
> 
> If it ever gets too bad to get out by combing/brushing I buy a product called cowboy magic at dog shows about once a year (and i try to make it last) i think a small tube of it is about $15 or so but it doesnt take much to get out a tangle!
> 
> ...


Thanks Aidan i will check that out I will probably buy it sense you said it works great. 

I have a few more questions 

Enzo's adult coat has been coming in since he was about 7-8months how much matting is supposed to occur ? 

Are we supposed to see hair come out when we comb him ? I think this may be the reason why his hair looks like its not growing around his neck. his top knot is growing but I see hair come out when my sister combs him. I just want to make sure if its normal for a dog. my own hair is super kinkier than any poodle on earth and when I comb my own hair i do get hair that comes out (Shed hair.) I am guessing this would not be the case with poodles since they really don't shed. So I am confused lol


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Poodles don't shed but like any dog they do get dead hair and that is probably what you see coming out when you brush him. If you don't brush it out it can get matted in with the healthy hair.

Vegas adult coat started coming in around 7/8 months and I just shaved him down at the time. With a full coat on a growing standard with adult coat coming in under the puppy coat it can get matted up overnight from what i've seen.

I remember at my old job grooming and brushing out a beautiful white standard poodle in damn near full coat and he had adult coat coming in the owner brought him back in a week later asking if I would brush her dog out anyway the dog ended up being shaved pretty short all over. I'm sure with hours of work the coat could have been saved but he wasn't a show dog so I suggested shaving.

I would say while the adult coat is coming in brush more often then usual and don't worry about seeing some hair come out, it's normal!

I have seen a poodle that actually did shed and the coat was awful but this dog was shedding like a golden or shepherd. I'm pretty sure as long as you have to brush or comb to get the dead hair out you're okay.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Poodles don't shed but like any dog they do get dead hair and that is probably what you see coming out when you brush him. If you don't brush it out it can get matted in with the healthy hair.
> 
> Vegas adult coat started coming in around 7/8 months and I just shaved him down at the time. With a full coat on a growing standard with adult coat coming in under the puppy coat it can get matted up overnight from what i've seen.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for all of the advice. I will make sure to buy that conditioner and give it a try.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

If you're talking about the cowboy magic i've never tried the conditioner it was tube of "detangler and shine" that i keep around for mats, you ideally put it on before the bath when doing your first comb/brushout and if you run into a big tangle or even a small one you put a dab of this stuff on and rub it between your fingers with the hair, it will make it really easy to break up without breaking the coat.

It can work after a bath as well but it can sometimes leave a greasy feel to the coat, but it does make it shine!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

You might be interested in this; http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/ShowCoat.pdf
After bathing and conditioner I oil her coat. She also gets 3Vcaps and OTC fish caplets. Lots of Omega 6 and Omega 3.
I shared in another thread about The Styling Academy videos, Module 3 has the method of oiling the coat. http://www.thestylingacademy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=68&Itemid=73


----------

